# Who is setting up!



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

just wondering who started and where there at! if not started yet then when! lets share pictures!
I am starting the 28th as its a 4 day weekend!
-Chris


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

only inside thus far...we get bad weather really early (snow most years) so we leave it until pretty late


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm starting. The metal pumpkin on the yard hook, halloween wreath and one sign are out. Skelly is on the door jauntilly waving at passers by. Next I want to put out string lights and I would have my light up Jack in the window but the wiring is busted. Seems like fall/halloween decor stuff should be out by now, but no one in our neighborhood does anything.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I saw some tombstones in the front yard of a house up by the University of Utah yesterday


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

As of the 9th I have been decorated both inside and out for the most part. Spider web and a few things will wait to closer to Halloween to be put up outside.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm starting close to the end of the month..I have so many items to put on windows, hang outside it's insane..


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

One house in my neighborhood had some things up tonight - spooky spectral figure & a JOL on a stake. Looked good!


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

We Drug out the goodies last week .
Started putting up scene setters.
Our set up is only for a one nite party.


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

We Drug out the goodies last week .
Started putting up scene setters.
Our set up is only for a one nite party.


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

Got my camper put at the camp site today. We should start setting up around the 1st week in October.


----------



## ragtopwife (Sep 18, 2009)

We started yesterday setting up because it takes us two full weeks and we are aiming for Oct 1st lights on. Managed to get all the big elements (giant spiderweb, cemetery fence, giant pumpkin face) up and tested. Rest of decorations, tombstones etc will go out this week and next week will be all the wiring and testing of lights and programs.

We seem rushed every year so trying to give ourselves breathing room!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

The lady across the street has a metal stack of pumpkins on her porch that lights up and a big pumpkin hanging on the door. It may not be Halloween but at least some has fall related stuff up.


----------



## MPR_Dan (Sep 15, 2009)

I almost always try to start the first week of October. I live in an apartment so I can't do anything at my own house. I do it at a like-minded relative's house, so it's a 30-45 minute drive one way and I have to do all the prop building there also. We usually have 100% completion by Halloween night itself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Not much out here yet. I do have my new scarecrow I am building called "Growl" out. She is too big for the workshop so I am detailing her outside and she is a symbol that the display is coming soon. Kids are already stopping and staring at her in the mornings as they go to school. The rest will start coming out Oct 1


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have hung orange lights up inside my apt and covered walls with wall coverings .. have alot on our coffee table, snow globes figures by Jim shore etc.. but i think this week we will be bringing in all the boxes out of garage to fully set up!!


----------



## ShaoGhoul (Jun 5, 2011)

A few things indoors...outside a black banner with grinning jackolanterns upon it (might take this down later, will definitely disappear on Halloween Day since it doesn't fit the haunt theme). A light up pumpkin in the window, gradually lights and web...but other than that, I don't put much outside until the big day.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't do anything until at least October- first week. But MAN, this fall chill and the aroma of fall- it has me really getting into the spirit now! The feeling of fall and the approach of halloween is a special time indeed. Love it. Always have, always will.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I know it's a bad idea, but because I'm doing a garage/yard haunt this year, I won't be starting till a week before Halloween. We are going to Disneyland October 19-23, and I don't want to leave anything out while we are gone. I know I'll have some crazy and long nights ahead of me when I get back.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> I saw some tombstones in the front yard of a house up by the University of Utah yesterday


How likely is it that those tombstones had something to do with the BYU game on Saturday?


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I plan to start in a few weeks; I don't think my HOA wants to see my grave yard for 6 weeks


----------



## Vai (Sep 26, 2006)

Won't start until at least the Saturday before Halloween. Every year I setup on the day. It would be too wierd setting up for an entire month here, people do it for Christmas but Halloween isnt acknowledged enough, and because I live in a complex, the manager might not be too happy! The plus to setting up on the day is that it makes a bigger impact and doesn't spoil anything for the trick or treaters (especially when they all live in the same complex). Of course then you don't get to enjoy it as much. Maybe just a few J-O-L's until the big day...


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

I will be starting the cemetery fence around Oct. 1. I have had the neighbors already asking when I will start. So I may even start the Sept. 28th after work.  It takes me all month to get it all set-up and It is all down by Midnight Oct. 31.  That is the really magic of Halloween. Of course I can use the garage for the rest of November.


----------



## WaltzQueen (Sep 4, 2010)

Not yet. I have no real decorations but I'm thinking about setting up a perimeter of headless scarecrows on stakes this year.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll start the first week in Oct. with the fence and go from there. I'll take before pictures of the house and as I progress will snap a new one each time and post. Have fun kids !


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll probably do mine that final weekend of Sept that abutts the beginning of October. October 1 looks good! 

Since this is my first year actaully doing anything of substance, I've no idea how long it will take to set up, etc. I'm feverishly working on props and such now.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I am "staging" indoor stuff at this point, I have an area sectioned off with all of the indoor things I want to put up over the next couple of weeks. More than anything it helps me get an inventory of what we have, and what is needed. Really I am spending so much time on finishing outdoor props right now I haven't had time to put away my "real" decs and get the Halloween ones set up.


----------



## BlackFriday (Aug 24, 2011)

I am setting up most of the outside this thursday


----------



## chefjason95 (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm starting with my inside this Wednesday. It usually takes me several weeks to get it all done.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I already started and finished. I have a thread here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/108537-official-2011-outdoor-decorations-thread.html but with all the current activity threads are getting quickly buried.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have started the inside of my house. I love it!!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*I don't set up until Halloween........but my neighbor fully set up their yard two weeks ago.*


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

We put our roof on the mausoleum last weekend. I've been painting for the last two weeks and I'm getting burnt out. The crypt is 8'long, 4' wide, and about 10' high. All Plywood. I'm soooo sick of the thing already. It's in our yard killing our grass. lol Can't wait until it's 30 degrees and I have to somehow take it apart. All screws, no bolts.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I start October 1. The yard is going to grow and grow with the new haunt sign (painting it this weekend) and count down sign from last year going up on Day 1. Then I'll add more and more every day. The house is on a path heavy with school buses, so I will be messing with the kids. I'll move figures just a little bit every day or switch stuff around while they're at school. Anything to get traffic on Halloween night. By the 30, the whole forest will be up with fencing and lights. Then I just need to slide in the theater stuff, signs, and more valuable props for the big night. 

The biggest trick of all? Taking it all down before the buses drive by on November 1.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL, I sooo agree Trent about getting it down the next day. It's not bad if it's the weekend but, I like it almost put away before the children get home from school. Since it's a weekday, I'm stuck doing it myself. Though we rip through most of it that night after the lights go off and put most in the garage. 

I have a lot of stuff that needs upkeep and maintanence this year and I just haven't got to it with the crypt in the yard. At least my new fcg will have a home! I have to do the lettering on my count down clock tomorrow while it rains outside.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I was informed by the teenager that I was NOT allowed to decorate until after her 14th birthday party which happens to be this weekend (9/24-9/25).  But if you look closely, there are items here & there around the house. The gargoyle on top of the grandfather clock and one outside the back door. The skeleton cupid on the shelf in the living room, etc. 

But all of my orange & black totes are sitting in the front of the garage, ready to spread their joy all over!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm having open studio days on Sept 30/Oct 1 so I can't even work on props until after that weekend. I generally don't set up much more than one scarecrow before 10/31 because the wind can get pretty bad in late October and i hate picking props up off the street. The 10 year old next door finally wore his parents down and put up a small graveyard yesterday--he spent about 6 hours trying to get it perfect while his younger siblings "helped". Apparently he has been asking his parents every day since Labor Day when i'm going to decorate.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Ghouliet & I officially started the exterior today with the help of Mr. Lil Ghouliette (aka: my boyfriend). He was a trooper. He has blisters on his fingers now.










The fence is up as well as the cemetery sign.  Headstones go up next Sunday/Monday.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Our city doesn't allow us to set up outside until October 1st. We will start set up that weekend


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

ive actually seen to apts here with lights up and today i saw spider webs outside!! I will be doing fully inside and out this saturday!!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Hung the bats and large spider web on the front porch yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Will be haunting my daughter's balcony this Saturday! Can't wait!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Ghouliet & I officially started the exterior today with the help of Mr. Lil Ghouliette (aka: my boyfriend). He was a trooper. He has blisters on his fingers now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot of fence. Very impressive! You have a very nice space to work with - can't wait to see the results!


----------



## downshift93 (Oct 5, 2010)

I have all my stuff out of storage and Ive already started with the inside. I have an HOA to worry about and I think I might get a little nasty letter if I put it out before October 1st (even though there is nothing in our by-laws about it). But just wait, October 1st rolls around and Im going to have everything out from last year and as soon as I finish new projects they will be going out that day!


----------



## danf1973 (Jul 31, 2010)

I will the fist of Oct..


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I put my scarecrow out.He will come down when I start setting up my pirate props.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lil Ghouliette said:


>


I love your yard, makes for a great cemetary.....the fence looks great.


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome stuff guys and girls!! lets keep sharing!! i know me the anticipation is building. But i dont want to set up to early. i will start the last week of saptemeber with structures.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm Starting this Sunday the 25th it's my birthday can't think of a better way to celebrate lol we are in Alabama


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

Everybody take and post before and after pics.....I know I am crazy...but I love to see the transformation!!!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Ghouliet & I officially started the exterior today with the help of Mr. Lil Ghouliette (aka: my boyfriend). He was a trooper. He has blisters on his fingers now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIl Ghouliette may be thinking of setting up headstones but I am still thinking of getting basics done, like motion sensor lights, boarded windows and making my fog chiller.
I have decorated the mantle in the living room and put two skellies in the gentleman and ladies chairs. I also made a skull candleabra for the livingroom that really came out nice.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

We have our annual state park haunt next weekend! YEA!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Just put out my newly made count down headstone and chained it to the porch. Prob. setting timer this weekend.


----------



## coryjwa (Sep 4, 2009)

95% done


----------



## BlackFriday (Aug 24, 2011)

Was supposed to set up today but it's been raining almost ALL day and rain is in the forecast until around tuesday


----------



## BlackFriday (Aug 24, 2011)

very nice coryjwa!


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I might have the kids help me a bit next weekend. But alot of it will have to wait till I recover from my surgery.


----------



## coryjwa (Sep 4, 2009)

BlackFriday said:


> very nice coryjwa!


thank you, all i need to work on now is my toxic waist spill


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

I've got 1 lonely ground breaker out there... but he'll get friends very soon. Lots and lots of friends...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

The window scenes are coming along over here. Every year I change them up and enjoy doing so. I seperate the spooky from the fun blow molds/pumpkin patch in my display so one side of the house is lights and vintage window scenes and the other is the spooky background for the cemetary.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Loving the windows!!!


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

We're going full-speed-ahead this weekend to get our Creature From The Black Lagoon figure done, then probably start getting everything set up next weekend.


----------



## ShaoGhoul (Jun 5, 2011)

The small Garden Plot begins.

I will add a little more all throughout October, usually in the night or early mornings before the kids catch the school bus on our corner.


----------



## BlackFriday (Aug 24, 2011)

going to attempt to set up some of the yard tomorrow before I have work


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I started doing the big stuff today.Hubby can't help me after wed so what I need him to do will get done this weekend.
I must say it is looking awesome.My ideas did work ....I was a little afraid they wouldn't look like I wanted.
But my hubby is so smart he made them all work.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

I put up my Halloween paintings inside. I won't start outside until next weekend.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

I will start setting up on Oct 1st. As I get the other projects done they will go outside also.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*If by "starting" you mean - one last lawn mow and then cleaning the house top to bottom and taking a stiff slug o' rum before making the first "orange bin" lugging up from the dungeon below, then I guess in a way I have started. I feel the countdown clock in my head. Now is when I always wish I had started sooner...
The big orange pumpkin goes up in the window October 1st to let the kiddies know Halloween is on the way!*


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

halloween71 said:


> I put my scarecrow out.He will come down when I start setting up my pirate props.


I do that too! Early decorations start going out on Oct 1, then I build the pirate ship and everything changes except the cemetery.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

We started building our haunted maze about two weeks ago.
The minions & I work on it mainly weekends due to our schedules. We have a Quanza metal domed machine shed (37x82x25) we have use of for two months a year on a family grain farm. This year's theme is a haunted pirate ship maze. Are 14 hours into the build & 3/4 of the shed is already used... eek! There is a "U" shaped dock made out of pallets for the que area/ entrance/ exit. The phantom pirate ship facade is moored at the docks & will be receiving guests, in late October.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks great! Love the pics!


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

I started this weekend, it was just to nice (84 degrees) not to.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

20% done... but we're reaching the hottest part of the day and I'm burnt to a zombie crisp.


----------



## EVOLJOKER (Sep 25, 2011)

IM IN SAN BERNARDINO CA and i started setting up outside yesterday. workin to get ahead and post pics. first year for me so io hope i do okay. besides the inside is the wifes set up for our hallowversary. oh what a wedfding date. an y one want to come? lol good luck and yay fun


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I helped my daughter set up her balcony today. This is all the outdoor space she has so we did what we could. We had planned to use lots of webbing all around but the webs we bought at Dollar Tree were utter crap and could not be stretched at all. They were just bags of shredded fuzz. So until we get better webs, this is what we got. I think it turned out pretty good anyway!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I helped my daughter set up her balcony today. This is all the outdoor space she has so we did what we could. We had planned to use lots of webbing all around but the webs we bought at Dollar Tree were utter crap and could not be stretched at all. They were just bags of shredded fuzz. So until we get better webs, this is what we got. I think it turned out pretty good anyway!
View attachment 89207


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

haha didnt think id get this many replies when starting this thread!! lets make sure to keep updating pictures of our yard. Saldly for me ive been pushed back to october 2nd instead of this 4 day weekend i have this week cause mom decided to plan a vaca upstate!! oh well... when i start it will be on my vlog as well as pictures here! anyways felow haunters.. keep building!!


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Just put up a little teaser to start building the excitement. I had a problem with teenage punks vandalizing my stuff last year when I put it out early. Hopefully I scared them enough when I chased them down the street with a golf club that they won't be back. If they are I have 4 security cameras recording my front yard (the purple lights in pic #2).


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

ShaoGhoul said:


> The small Garden Plot begins.
> 
> I will add a little more all throughout October, usually in the night or early mornings before the kids catch the school bus on our corner.


This is AWESOME....would fit in nicely with my flowerbeds year round since my beds get overrun iwht weeds


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

ShaoGhoul said:


> The small Garden Plot begins.
> 
> I will add a little more all throughout October, usually in the night or early mornings before the kids catch the school bus on our corner.


This is AWESOME....would fit in nicely with my flowerbeds year round since my beds get overrun with weeds


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Looking good out there!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

spinachetr said:


> Just put up a little teaser to start building the excitement. I had a problem with teenage punks vandalizing my stuff last year when I put it out early. Hopefully I scared them enough when I chased them down the street with a golf club that they won't be back. If they are I have 4 security cameras recording my front yard (the purple lights in pic #2).


That is great; I love your sense of subtlety!


----------



## ShaoGhoul (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you so much Scatterbrains! I have a few others out now...looks great among the assorted wildflowers and weeds which managed to grow this summer, ha. I will probably have a "larger" plot off in the dirt somewhere, but I rather like the wild look here. It's also under a tree with a mighty industrious garden spider and her beautiful leaf-strewn web!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

The Man its all looking awesome!!! I think your set up is looking top notch!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm so excited that I'm finally "allowed" to set up! The daughter's birthday party came and went last weekend - whew!! Personally, I think having a herd of 12 / 13 / 14 year old girls over for a sleepover is scarier than anything I could plan for my house or yard!!!

And wouldn't you know that it's calling for rain the rest of the week!!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Meant to post these yesterday, but I was pretty tired by the time I got home. Some close ups of what we've gotten done so far:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, I broke down and put some decorations on the porch. Houses ALL AROUND me are fully DECORATED.

I cannot go full deco tho- I have too much stuff to maintain for 5-6 weeks. And I want my stuff to survive storms/thug life/fading/etc.

It is sooo hard to resist!

Love the pics, peeps!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Lil G where did you get that evil dog and wolf!!!?? Those are flat out cool I love them!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I put a large Scream Ghostface on my front door last week (got it at Walgreens) but we're digging out all the Halloween stuff this evening. We won't have time to decorate this weekend so we're going to do it this week.


----------



## Ltol (Sep 23, 2011)

for me I work out of town each year till october first so it will be the 5th of october when my tents go up for my display ... when i get home on the the 1st of october it always takes a few days to get the yard cleaned up enough so i can start putting things out.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> Lil G where did you get that evil dog and wolf!!!?? Those are flat out cool I love them!


The wolf is from Grandin Road. And the zombie dog... actually, I don't remember where we ordered it from, but you can find him here.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

here i started to assemble my prop and next weekend i will fix some of my broken item probably second week of october i will put fence and column and porch decoration .


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

well, like i said on the facebook page... ill start this weekend 'time permitting'... 

i have a bunch of crap (lol) out and scattered around - things ive bought or made - you know the drill - but i havent gone down to the shed to pull things out yet.


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Today is the day. I started my build/set up today I built my FCG frame and did touch up painting and set up 70ft of my cemetery fence, I still have another 30ft of fence to do but I think I have some time considering I don’t usually set up until the 1st full week/weekend of October. (hahaha and all of my neighbors kept looking at me)


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Tonight is the Night we will be decorating full on... =]


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, I got the cemetery fence up tonight and _ALL_ of the tombstones. It was dark when I set the last tombstone. It was dusk when I started. Should be a neat little surprise for the TOTers on their way to school tomorrow!!!!


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

im exited lol , im starting this thursday


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I've been doing a little everyday for the past 2 weeks. I have a party coming up on the first so I should be done by Friday. At least, I'd better be done by then.


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> The Man its all looking awesome!!! I think your set up is looking top notch!


Thank you so much Mr. Gris.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Terror Tom said:


> Well, I got the cemetery fence up tonight and _ALL_ of the tombstones. It was dark when I set the last tombstone. It was dusk when I started. Should be a neat little surprise for the TOTers on their way to school tomorrow!!!!


I hear ya! The girl & I got just the stones out so far and argued abut where other props will go. It had stopped raining but the giant mosquitoes were trying to kill us faster than the hammer was! 

I kind of like putting things out slowly. Less hassle and it's fun to see something different each day!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

We worked on lighting last night. We used all green lighting on the headstones, we have a white light on the tree and revolving, red, blue and green light on our little zombie dog. I don't know if it will get cool enough for being out in the garage to make boarded windows or not, and we still have to address sound.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I LOVE your fence!!

oops! that was for Cory


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

Well... I finally got one of my sons off the computer and we installed the front panels of our fence yesterday.We hope to get at least one side completed today..if he gets up before dark and I can keep him off his computer games...lol..


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I have yet o start putting my stuff up. I probably wont put the outside display up as early as I did last year. I'm paranoid of vandals & thieves. But I will probably do some inside decorating. I don't do too much indoors lest I'm throwing a party.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just about done.Working on the ambience/lighting.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

*Reaper Scene Setters*

I got the 2 reaper scene setter from Spirit Halloween. I'm going to place them on the wall of my patio. What is the best way to do so that they will stay on? tacks? tape?


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I put up the tombstones and the fence today with the help of my 2 sons. Will some more tomorrow and the rest of the week as well.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Got the itch today and started to put up the very small amount of indoor decor I have. I mix in my harvest decor with it and it looks nice. I ended up assembling one of the twisted trees I got at Target last year when they were marked 75% off but I don't dare put it out in the yard this early. Would probably get stolen. Tomorrow we will get some hay bales and corn stalks and make a scarecrow and I'll probably put out my pumpkin blowmolds. I'll start my graveyard next week. Want to hunt down an arch first and need to get some pvc to use to anchor them down. I'll take pics mañana of my slow progress.


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

Since we are going to be in FL for 2 weeks before Halloween for my little brothers wedding (coming back the 29th) we're a little strapped for time so we've moved our Annual Halloween parties up to the beginning of the month. We've been decorating the last 2 weeks. I'll get some photos up asap. My hubby & I have been working o n a big scarecrow for awhile now - made of paper mache - has been an interesting project to say the least, I'll post photos in another tread my 3 year old has attached Halloween cling on stickers to everything in our house that they'll stick to (windows, doors, tv, fishtanks...) and a few other odds & ends. husband says it looks like the Halloween goblin puked in our house hahahaha. Outside has been started: Our gazebo is now a vampire lair, complete with 6' coffin, spider webs & tons of bats. The graveyard is in process too. Lots more to do, but have a big chunk done. Parties are coming so need the weather to cooperate!! I will post photos of all the decorations once they are all set up. Hope everyone else does the same!


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

Nope. Not yet. Last year, due to some extremely poor weather, I didn't get to even start setting up until 10:30 AM on Halloween. I stopped at 5 PM when the first Trick-or-Treater arrived. This year I "hope" to be able to start on Friday or Saturday and not kill myself trying to do it all in one day. My neighbors were finishing up their display yesterday. The wind is already letting them know who's boss.

Even though we are not setting up yet, my daughter and I did some planting yesterday. A special thanks to everyone on the forum that contributed on the thread regarding the item pictured below.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

We started actively setting up about two weeks ago, but we have had unseasonably warm weather so the graveyard, which is usually the first thing up, hasn't gone out yet since we are still watering heavily to keep the grass alive.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Got the graveyard set up yesterday, but I still have some work to do on it. Need to add some loose dirt and moss to give it that abandoned look. Plus, I still have spider webs to add and several life size props that will go out a little later. The first day of setup is always the best though!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

First let me say everything that has been posted look's great. Living in Colorado, our weather tends to change at any given minute which pretty much makes it hard to put anything out this early. All of my stuff will go up on Halloween day. It's alot of work but worth every minute.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I got my lighting and reaper set up tonight. I still got my reaper scene setter to put up.. probably tomorrow. I'll put pics when I can.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a witches coven up as well as the chop shop and about a fifth of my Zombie Cafe, I hae my dead room up, as well as my spooky town, mad lab to go up saturday. I will post pics in about 1-2 weeks when I'm done!


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

The fence, tombstones, and scarecrow are all up. Lots of work to do yet - new stuff to build, improvements on old stuff, etc. Fun times!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

LadyRohan said:


> I have yet o start putting my stuff up. I probably wont put the outside display up as early as I did last year. I'm paranoid of vandals & thieves. But I will probably do some inside decorating. I don't do too much indoors lest I'm throwing a party.


I have 2 neighboor kids (12 and 14) that always steal my stuff. They came to my house and stole fireworks, extension cords, their dog ruins my outdoor stuff, they steal money! All in a GREAT day


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Meant to post these yesterday, but I was pretty tired by the time I got home. Some close ups of what we've gotten done so far:


Love it!!!!!!


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's what my son and I got done yesterday.








And a night shot








and a few close ups
























Hope you like them.


----------



## Zombie Sean (Oct 1, 2010)

I haven't even begun. I'm woefully behind and it sucks!

Wait, that's not true. I brought up the living room decorations and changed the light bulbs in there to purple and orange.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I have been testing out setting up to get a feel for the new neighborhood. So far so good. What I have set up thus far:
Sept 24th: Purple cobwebs on fence
Oct 1st: Green cobwebs on different fence with little ghoul in it (my daughter's addition  )
I have regularly put out my new WG skelly sitting on a baby gate at my front door and bring him in a few hours later. I put those great Michael's eyeballs in to make his face POP.
I don't know what it is about this year but OMG ppl have started early!
In the middle of Sept I sw decorations in someone's yard! Diff neighborhood a road or two down, but still.
I asked our new neighbor how it is on Halloween and she said very good. They decorate every year and have had no vandalism. But ... she has a nice ornate metal fence around her yard ... and we don't. But I've got my hopes up! I plan to put a little out each week because, as I believe the member from CO said, we get our crappy pre-Halloween storms that tear all of our hard work down


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Meant to post these yesterday, but I was pretty tired by the time I got home. Some close ups of what we've gotten done so far:


Awesome the skeleton with the one eyed monster jackalantern LOL classic!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love that fence coryjwa....very original and probably just from your backyard! Fantastic.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Finally cool enough here in North Florida to get ya in the mood. Lows this weekend were in the upper 50's. I'm going to post before, during and after pics of how it's coming along.


















Just scratching the surface ! Contact me guys and let me see what you have up. Looking forward it the pics.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

RatandRoll, those look great. I love the skelly sitting with the bottle in his/her hand.


----------



## y2kgtp (Aug 25, 2006)

I moved from IL to FL a year or so ago, so had to toss out my boarded up window props, gravestones, fencing, FCG and a few other mis items. Kept my coffin.

Bought some 1$ gravestones at the dollar store, and will make a few statues out of old kid costumes soon, that I also got for a buck a couple years ago on a 
after Halloween sale.

I don't like to blow too much cash on this foam stuff, so this will do for this year and will grab a dozen good sized stones just after Halloween for next year.

Old house =


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

We are going to work on lighting some more tonight. I am getting some red floodlights to position by our house and also to highlight the little dog's grave and the vulture. Next weekend I am devoting to boarded up windows.


----------



## y2kgtp (Aug 25, 2006)

I miss my boarded up windows....


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

This is my Halloween display. I don't know if I will do more or not. I just can't spend much money due to other stuff coming up.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Got the lighting figured out tonight to the point where we're both satisfied with it (as is half the neighbourhood because Ghouliet kept waving neighbours over).


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

*Building and Setting up a whole haunted town in michigan.*

Im currently building a whole haunted town. Check out photos here. http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/109165-haunted-town-making.html


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

y2kgtp said:


> I moved from IL to FL a year or so ago, so had to toss out my boarded up window props, gravestones, fencing, FCG and a few other mis items. Kept my coffin.
> 
> Bought some 1$ gravestones at the dollar store, and will make a few statues out of old kid costumes soon, that I also got for a buck a couple years ago on a
> after Halloween sale.
> ...



Love the windows!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

HalloScream said:


> This is my Halloween display. I don't know if I will do more or not. I just can't spend much money due to other stuff coming up.


Creeeeepppyyy!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Got the lighting figured out tonight to the point where we're both satisfied with it (as is half the neighbourhood because Ghouliet kept waving neighbours over).


Looks great!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks Halloween71. Next we are going to address boarded windows, those three atrium windows on the left will get boarded up this coming weekend. My daughter is going to put together some music/sounds for our haunt this weekend too. I got the fog chiller made so I am hoping it won't be too windy on Halloween and it will keep the fog low.


----------

